# Some cool clips from around the job. let me know what you think.



## bradhudson85 (Sep 12, 2011)

The first one... Man VS Tree.. Man VS Tree - YouTube

Man VS Tree2.. Man VS tree 2 - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Sep 13, 2011)

I think yer bucket queens so far. But nice work jess the same.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 13, 2011)

nice work, nice equipment.....


----------



## bradhudson85 (Sep 14, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I think yer bucket queens so far. But nice work jess the same.




Nice. Havent heard that one before. Although I must admit I like my bucket.
I will have some nice climbing videos too. Its just easier to film from the bucket.
I just invested in the go pro HD so I will be able to get some sweet helmet cam shots..
Dont judge just yet.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice work, and cool vids. 

On the second vid at 50 something seconds, are you roping that wood with just a bowline? seems a little sketchy to me, I always back mine up with a half hitch first.


----------



## bradhudson85 (Sep 14, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Nice work, and cool vids.
> 
> On the second vid at 50 something seconds, are you roping that wood with just a bowline? seems a little sketchy to me, I always back mine up with a half hitch first.


 
I was but, I will only do that if,there is a nub to use as a stop and I had the bowline set
Pretty high up on the piece. If there is a question I will back it up 
With a half hitch.


----------



## deevo (Sep 14, 2011)

bradhudson85 said:


> I was but, I will only do that if,there is a nub to use as a stop and I had the bowline set
> Pretty high up on the piece. If there is a question I will back it up
> With a half hitch.


 
I was going to say the same thing, good work regardless, Dan doesn't know what he is missing flyi ng a bucket! lol! Is that a 75'er? Dude that zip line to the chipper was great! Good stuff! Stay safe!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 15, 2011)

deevo said:


> I was going to say the same thing, good work regardless, Dan doesn't know what he is missing flyi ng a bucket! lol! Is that a 75'er? Dude that zip line to the chipper was great! Good stuff! Stay safe!:msp_thumbsup:


 
I hear ya on the bucket part and the dan not knowing what he's missing. Did a partially uprooted locust yesterday. The thing stopped leaning just on the service wire, just some roots holding it up a little, no real pressure. As I was looking at the estimate I was trying to remember what life was like before that truck came along. I can only imagine the fiasco that bid would have turned into without the truck! Cut and toss baby! lol.


----------



## deevo (Sep 17, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya on the bucket part and the dan not knowing what he's missing. Did a partially uprooted locust yesterday. The thing stopped leaning just on the service wire, just some roots holding it up a little, no real pressure. As I was looking at the estimate I was trying to remember what life was like before that truck came along. I can only imagine the fiasco that bid would have turned into without the truck! Cut and toss baby! lol.


 
Yep for sure! We have done so many removals this year that without the bucket would never have be able to do safely (or at all)! All the hackers and fly by nighters around here couldn't touch these jobs either!


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 30, 2011)

dude, I just watched 2 and that is the coolest tree service video I have ever seen. I'm gonna subscribe to your channel. I especially like the music choice. I'm gonna watch 1 now.


----------



## Garmins dad (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice vids. Great music.. Not the same ole boring ones so many guys make.. Keep those vids coming.. :msp_smile:


----------



## RacerX (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work. You'll find that the Go Pro is amazing for it's low price.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know the comment is a little late....but


Just a note to the "single running bowline". I realize that if a stub or the wood has a shape that will hold the knot, that tying a single running bowline will hold on to the piece, however the half hitch reduces the load on that single knot. Some of those cuts were rather large and it might be a good idea to back it up with a half hitch to reduce the load on the running bowline.....its only one more twist....that true blue line will thank you.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 1, 2012)

Hold on, hold on. I DO know what I a missing. YOU don't know what YOU are missing. And that would be me playing pac man with yer bucket controls. Oops, sorry about the ding on the boom... and that fender... and that side veiw mirror. 
75 feet would at least let me enter the tree easy enough ( well that's only if you can get the truck in) but you have to work the knobs and move the truck outta my way once I got there.
I like em for hedges and little ornamentals though. Usually us a tow behind.


----------

